# Old ammo display



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

I acquired this a few months back.
I remember someone, somewhere talking about shotgun gauges...
and I remembered an odd one on this display and 3 void spots, but I can only account for 2 of them...12 and 16 are missing, I added the 10 ga. but there is a 3rd slot...
and a "red" 20 gauge??
also wanted to share the orange colored one is marked 32ga.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

That is pretty cool


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Am I crazy or do I remember seeing a 28 gauge somewhere in my travels???
What was the first to go???? Memory???


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes
.410....caliber
32
28
20
Blank (16)
Blank ( 12)
Blank (?)
10

To me the 32 is a real odd ball
Many think the 28 patterns better than the 20, but it’s a bit rarer, and harder to find, more expensive ammo


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

It just dawned on me....the 10 should be moved a place over and I would need To find and 8 gauge.....duh !


----------



## NotoriousVIC (Oct 12, 2014)

You might also try to find the rare 24 gauge and 14 gauge. They are out there.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

That is a neat looking board. Hope you can find what is missing and repost when finished.


----------



## AmmoRat (Dec 6, 2017)

There is 2 types of 16 gauge, so that might fit in your spot between the 20 ga and 10 ga. Early 16 gauge was 2 9/16 " and newer 16 gauges were 2 3/4".


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

I only ever remember 20ga being yellow.


----------



## krm (Jul 28, 2007)

There was also a 4 gauge


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes and yes
To the last two post....


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

14g was fairly common in Brit colonies in the day. That way if gun was stolen by rebels their ammo supply would be limited. The Brits issued 14g shotguns to colonial troops in India. They didn’t want anyone except Europeans to have rifles. 
8g was wiped out in US because of game laws. Now only American 8g made is industrial shells mostly for the raw metals business. They have a extra belt on them to prevent them from being chambered in the conventional 8g guns that could be around. So did the Brit military 14g.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Here’s a pic, 12g- 10g- 8g with zinc slug for tapping pots of alloy


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

For those who might not know, Guage is the number of balls the diameter of bore that weight equals a pound. 12guage= 12 balls per pound, etc, etc. I have never seen a 4guage shotgun that fired conventional shotgun shells but they made a few. On Forgotten Weapons they have video of 4 bore stopping rifle. I have books from early accounts of African hunters in 1800s. They used mussel loading 4 bores on heavy game.
Some hunters would suffer broken collar bones from recoil. 4guage would be a quarter pounder!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

They used the 8 gauge at the steel mills.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Popspastime said:


> They used the 8 gauge at the steel mills.


What for?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Never experienced it first hand but they shot them into the smelting pots to open some venting or something like that. I found out from a neighbor a long time ago who worked the mill that they did this. Maybe someone with first hand experience will pop in. Maybe the technique is not even used any more.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Snakecharmer said:


> What for?


The 8g shell in picture was used at Ohio Ferro Alloy mill to tap pots. They made silicone metal for use as a additive to steel. The mix ( gravel that contains silicone) was put in iron crucible that had hole cast in it.
The hole was plastered shut with ceramic mix. When pot was ready to tap it was swung over sand pit that was impressed with pig molds. The tapper shot the plug out with the 8g slug with gun that was mounted.
The iron pot would be glowing except for ceramic plug. The slug is designed of material that will not alloy and ruin the pure metal. Different metals called for different slugs.
I didn’t work there and never tapped a pot. My buddy was a foreman and when mill folded the company guys were last to be layed off. I would go over at night and shot 8g guns at junk floating down the river. I don’t think there are any of the
Ohio Ferro mills left. Clarington made silicone, Toronto made Titanium, and there was another at Philo and I forget what they made.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Drm50 said:


> The 8g shell in picture was used at Ohio Ferro Alloy mill to tap pots. They made silicone metal for use as a additive to steel. The mix ( gravel that contains silicone) was put in iron crucible that had hole cast in it.
> The hole was plastered shut with ceramic mix. When pot was ready to tap it was swung over sand pit that was impressed with pig molds. The tapper shot the plug out with the 8g slug with gun that was mounted.
> The iron pot would be glowing except for ceramic plug. The slug is designed of material that will not alloy and ruin the pure metal. Different metals called for different slugs.
> I didn’t work there and never tapped a pot. My buddy was a foreman and when mill folded the company guys were last to be layed off. I would go over at night and shot 8g guns at junk floating down the river. I don’t think there are any of the
> Ohio Ferro mills left. Clarington made silicone, Toronto made Titanium, and there was another at Philo and I forget what they made.


Cool info! Thanks


----------

